# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) > سوال: معادل N'چیزی' در سی شارپ ؟

## Ashkan_h12

سلام
مشکل من اینه که یه پروژه با mvc و Entity Framework نوشتم و از عملیات Insert و update و ... خود EF استفاده کردم. حالا به یه مشکلی خوردم وقتی یه string تو دیتابیس درج می کنم مثلا "چیزی" به این صورت درج می شه "چیزي" ی عربی درج می شه و هنگام مقایسه ی فارسی با عربی یکی نیست. توی خود SQL وقتی به این صورت اینسرت می کنی N'چیزی' درست درج می شه. حالا معادلی برای رشته های unicode توی سی شارپ وجود داره یا نه؟ :متفکر: 


ویرایش :
فعلا مشکل و بصورت موقتی با Trigger حل کردم. با سپاس

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

collation دیتابیس را روی persian قرار بدید

----------


## Ashkan_h12

> collation دیتابیس را روی persian قرار بدید


Collation روی persian_100_CI_AI هستش

----------


## Ashkan_h12

Collation روی persian_100_CI_AI هستش

----------


## rkh

سلام
فیلدهای متنی در دیتابیس را می توانید با روش زیر اصلاح نمایید:
http://www.dotnettips.info/Post/90

----------

